# "An Investor Goes to War"



## Marauder06 (Jul 30, 2015)

Many civilian skills are useful in a SOF career.



> When I set out to join the US Army Special Forces, better known as the ‘Green Berets’, I never imagined the skills and mind development as a Silicon Valley entrepreneur and later as a technology investor would be applicable. Nor could I have imagined how my Green Beret training and mission would in turn greatly improve my skills as a once again investor in entrepreneurial ventures.


----------

